# Forum Moderators Wanted



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Interested in joining the Fur Affinity team? We are currently looking for forum moderators!

*To apply:*


In 250 words or less, state why you feel that you would be a worthwhile addition to the team. We will do a word count on your posts to see if you actually read the rules. It's a test!
List the forums that you feel that you would be interested in moderating (up to 6, and this includes the "Forum Games" forums).
Give references to how you have helped benefit the community. What have you done to improve things for others? How have you helped?


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

Right, might as well give this a shot. Who knows, I might actually be accepted?

I believe that I would be a worthwile addition to the Moderator team for several reasons. Firstly, I am quite a open, social person, and like to get to know my peers on the forums and befriend them. I like to help people in need, and deal with situations to the best of my ability. During arguments and conflicts, I try to get information from both opinions, to try and form an unbiased opinion myself, then will decide on the best course of action from there. I am enthusiastic about these forums, and wish to help further them in any way I can.
As to the Forums I would like to moderate, I would probably have to go with the "Forum Games" and "Off Topic" sections, as they are the ones I am most familiar with and go on the most.
How I've helped the community? Well, I've only been part of the community for just over a month, so, to be perfectally honest, I haven't helped too much. I've been myself, and joined in discussions that interested me, making friends and trying to keep people as happy as possible. As long as people are entertained and enjoying themselves, I can be content with my contribution.

However, there are a few things that may hinder my Moderation abilities, and I'm going to be completely honest about them. I am in shared care between my divorced parents, so do not always have internet access. I usually do, but there are times that I cannot get on for a couple of days or something. Also, I have never been a moderator before, so may lack some neccessary skills needed for the job. Who knows?

Anyways, There is my application, and if you find me worthy, I would be proud to help around the forums, and bear the title of Moderator. If not, I will work to better myself, and maybe some time in the future I may be better suited.

=^_^=
EDIT: Okay, I realise that it is over 250 words, but I believe it was neccessary for me to share the information needed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 22, 2008)

(I probably have a snowball's chance in hell, but...)

I feel I could be a Moderator. I'm fair, and try to follows the rules. I admit that I'm not always successful, but I do try and obey. I have been staff at various other websites (both Mod and Admin) so have experience of being staff. (I'm Admin staff at www.mysticfox.com/forums and Mod at http://foxandthehound.phpbb9.com/forum.htm). I've tried to help spread word of FA around to potential new members, and am not afraid to present my opinion, and can admit when I'm wrong. And I know I suck at resumes like this, so doubt I'll be taken. Oh well. If I'm accepted, fine. If not, I certainly understand.
As for which Forums I would be interested in Moderating, probably the Furry Fandom forums. (Den, Suits and suiters, Paper Mill, Conventioneering). Really a minor section. I don't want the headache of one of the major sections.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello Mr. Dragoneer,
 I do not know if I am qualified for the position of a moderator. To be honest, I have broken a rule (I have received a referral for it), I will be gone for six months (From January 13th to around July-August, of next year) and I do know many other members of FAF outside the forums. I do feel I could benefit the forums, by helping others and I would be able to keep an eye on things thoroughly. I will assess any issue or problem maturity and with respect. 

I have stated a few of my ideas on the official site suggestion box: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=713691&postcount=775

As for examples, I help anyone I can if they are in need. I can provide references to people I have helped, but I cannot tell you too many details because of confidentiality.

Thank you for you time.


----------



## Aden (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey,

I think I'd be a good mod. Others say that I'm a pretty balanced person. I have a wide range of humor and don't let the internets get my emotions stirred up. I believe any decisions I make will be thought-out and fair. 

I'm also concise. 

Ideally, I'd moderate a maximum of Bits and Bytes, The Tube, Rants and Raves (won't be able to do _that_ one alone...), and The Blue Note.

Lastly, I think I've helped the community by being a voice of reason and humor for the better part of a year and a half.

Side-note: No previous moderation experience.


----------



## Emil (Nov 22, 2008)

All I can say, is that I would work my hardest, and try my very best. I have been a part of this community for over a year.  This forum is really a part of me now, and sad as some might consider it, to me this place is like a home to me. 

Experience... I have a little. I was a moderator on a very small pokemon RP site owned by a FA user. But about the time I joined staff, the community died completely
I donâ€™t break the rules. I have in the past tried to keep others following the rules. I have previously reported violations of the rules. 

What I have a lot of is passion. My passion hasâ€¦ often led me to be somewhat argumentative. But Ive always followed the rules (cept for the occasional vulgarity) and have always done my absolute best to be civil with others, and understanding. For all my passion, I still try to use logic and rationality to present my point of view. And my friends will tell you I put others before myself. 

I am also logged onto the forums for most of the day  (10-12 hours) and FA forums are the only forums I use. 

I wouldnâ€™t mind modding any of the forums, but I would like to mod: Site Discussion, The Den, Rants and Raves,  and Introductions (Ive been meaning for a long time to start greeting the new members ^^)

Thank you for reading


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm Xaerun, and I think that I would make a good moderator for quite a few reasons. For one, many here have formed attachments to different members (different cliques, for example) but I've never felt the need to conform to any of these groups, never hesitating to shoot someone down if they present a bad argument etc. My activity is guaranteed, I am an absolute forum addict. I've got a great sense of humour, I can be a bit wordy, but this helps me get what I'm trying to say across more than it hinders me. English is currently my only language (unless you count sign language, haha!) but I consider myself proficient at it, in terms of spelling and grammar.
I tend to keep a level head, and can easily respond in an emotionless manner.

In terms of contributing to the community, I've lodged some violations ( http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=31170 and a couple of TTs on the main site [resulting in a sprinkle of unpopularity. Some people can't realise they've done wrong...]) as well as suggestions http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=31003 )


I have indeed had infractions in the past, but I have learned from this and have not reoffended. In fact, I've politely warned users that doing what I did earns infractions (falling on deaf ears, usually...) 

The forums I would be interested in moderating are Off Topic, Rants and Raves and Forum Games primarily, possibly Harrassment/Site Violations or Three Frags Left as well.

Yours,
~Xaerun


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 22, 2008)

Dear Dragoneer,

I would like to apply for the position of forum moderator for the Fur Affinity forums.  I have 5+ years of vBulletin and PHPNuke administration experience.  Currently, I am the webmaster and administrator for www.rangeburlington.ca/forums.  Additionally, I have over 22 years of network and server operations experience to bring to the table.  I have at present sufficient cycles to take on additional administration responsibilities.  My current work/life balance and extracurricular activities will allow me the time and attention to the FA forums without overextending my commitment to the users of FAF.

It must be noted that I am one of the more recent members of the FA and FAF community, but I feel that I can bring the perspective of an older, well rounded, mature adult to the forums.  Since joining, I have endeavoured to assist where possible, other new members in â€œThe Denâ€ and the â€œIntroductionsâ€ forums.  I donâ€™t generally participate in flame wars or trolling activities.  I have an easy going, open minded, laid back approach to forum participation.

Specifically, I am interested in moderating the forums referred to as:

â€¢	The Den, including the sub-forum â€œFursona Personasâ€
â€¢	Suits and Suiters
â€¢	The Paper Mill
â€¢	Introductions
â€¢	Off Topics and
â€¢	Rants and Raves and 
â€¢	Any other forum(s) that the senior staff of FAF see fit.

Sincerely,
Irreverent the Otter


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

In 250 words or less, state why you feel that you would be a worthwhile addition to the team. We will do a word count on your posts to see if you actually read the rules. It's a test!
List the forums that you feel that you would be interested in moderating (up to 6, and this includes the "Forum Games" forums).
Give references to how you have helped benefit the community. What have you done to improve things for others? How have you helped?


   1. The biggest part?  I'm active.  I check up on the forums quite a bit every day, even if I don't post that much.  I can put personal matters aside when I need to.  I'm mature when I have to be and I understand that I have to be with the position.  I'm fairly well known and sociable so I will be a mod that can be seen beyond just laying down the banhammer.  I want rules to be more consistent and will try to keep that going, well still taking new users into consideration.  Too often I think the rules are used in waves.  There will be a mass image macro ban and then they will be fine for a month.  Also, I'm friends with those who post the most, take that as good or bad but I think I have at least a little respectâ€¦.


2. Off Topic, Game, Rants and Raves, The Dean, The Tube, and Blue Note(has that ever needed modding? :O)

3. I've spammed the forums and users multiple times. I started the Prinny fad(you are welcome |3)  Okay really?  I've started the Last FM thread to try and organize those on the forums who like music and have another idea for a thread.  Really, I'm nice to those who are nice with me though my sarcasm doesn't always translate the best.  I apologized for any trolling already and have stayed out of trouble since then.  I often direct new users to appropriate forums if they post something in the wrong place.  I feel that I'm approachable and that really no one should feel intimidated by me.  I am myself online.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 22, 2008)

Applying for forum moderator, eh? Iâ€™ll give it a shot.

I think Iâ€™d make a decent moderator. Iâ€™m responsible, active in the community and I take showers daily.  Iâ€™ve moderated a few game servers and forums before, so I know how to work vB and I know what is expected of me if I were to be chosen. 

Iâ€™ve seen a decline in â€˜good postingsâ€™ since I joined nearly a year ago. Stupider people have been coming in. This was especially prevalent during the super-downtime where the mainsite was down for nearly a month. But, if we put our minds to it, WE CAN DO ANYTHING.

*Flag waves in background with patriotic music.*

I believe in this website. This country of Furina (Omnomnomnomnom). I believe in change. Change, is what I can promise. CHANGE WE CAN BELIEVE IN. I know it happens in a few days, but together we can make history! Together we can bring the end to an era where fear and oppression has reigned. The current regimeâ€™s days are numbered, and a new age of hope and weird fetish porn is about to enter. An age of peace. An age of love. An age of foxes rimming each other and lots of blowjobs from hermaphrodites. 

TheGreatCrudader For Moderator â€™08!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 22, 2008)

In 250 words or less, state why you feel that you would be a worthwhile addition to the team. We will do a word count on your posts to see if you actually read the rules. It's a test!
List the forums that you feel that you would be interested in moderating (up to 6, and this includes the "Forum Games" forums).
Give references to how you have helped benefit the community. What have you done to improve things for others? How have you helped?
First of all, I'm on here very frequently, maybe more frequently than I should be. I don't post a lot, admittedly out of a lack of confidence, but I am here pretty much every day. I've been here since February (mostly under the name nameless_ermine, I'll make a post for the sake of identity verification in a second) but in that time have not gotten to know many people, so personal conflicts would be rare. Should one come up, I believe I can put personal feelings aside and be impartial. I do care about the forums and was disappointed with the decay of off-topic. I have one infraction on nameless_ermine, given for image macros, but aside from that instance believe I am very well-behaved. Despite my age, I'm frequently told I am very mature, something I think is necessary with the position of mod. I'm pretty tolerant of people and I don't antagonize other users, but I'm not afraid to be firm and impartial when required. All that and I use proper grammar and spelling! :B

I would be willing to mod Forum Games, Off Topic, The Den, and Introductions

My most significant contribution was the "furs by location" thread that I made in response to the overwhelming number of "furs in x-location" threads. I stopped updating due to some personal drama that took my away from the forums, but the thread was taken over by another user. It can be seen here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22133


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer,
I, Shark_the_raptor, would like to be a moderator of FAF.  I think I have been here long enough to be considered for such.  I am on the Forums from 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. Monday through Sunday.  I know all rules and abide them as best as I can.

The Forums I would like to preside over would be: Off-Topic and "Forum Games".  I mostly post in Off-Topic.

An example of myself helping a fellow forum member:


> > Hey. ^^;;;
> >
> > I really don't mean to be a bother, but... well... I'm new and all, and I'm having a bit or trouble finding my way around the forum? Can you help me? Finding stuff is way too confusing. Is there just a general chat thread anywhere?
> 
> ...


Another example:


> > Thanks. Is there an RPG section anywhere on this forum? ^^;;;
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shark_the_raptor*
> We do have a forum for games, 'Three Frags Left', but as for actual RP... no, we do not.


Sincerely,
Shark_the_raptor


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

And now that I spammed in this thread, I'll apply XD

I've joined in 2007, but only started posting in October 2008. I've been a pretty devoted member ever since in specific sections of the forum. It may seem short term, but when I mod a place, I don't leave shortly afterwards or even lower my activity. I become even more devoted to the place. I'm pretty much nice to everyone here. I don't flame, I don't make people feel stupid. Why? Because I don't see the point in doing so. I have experience in modding forums. I've been a Super Moderator at www.xsgaming.com back in 2005 'till 2007 when it died. I was doing a pretty good job there from what I was told and I was known to be serious when necessary. I believe in my judgement and I'm open to criticism when some members disagree with what I do. I also modded some blogs over at www.vgchat.com and I still mod one at the moment. 

The boards I would like to mod? Basically the ones I post in: The Den, Introductions, Off-topic and The Tube (I love music and movies, so I'd be even happier I had this board. I'd try to make it a little more active too).

As for references of help...well...The Irrevent who asked me about my avatars yesterday and I answered him with the source. There are also people who ask me to tell them more about the music I listen to. Basic stuff, but...I mean...I don't see how I can help much around a forum when all the threads with the rules and FAQs are there. But whenever a member would have a question for me, I'd answer it with the best of my knowledge...

*bows and walks out*


----------



## Aden (Nov 22, 2008)

Y'know what, on second thought...

I think I'm going to withdraw my application (so formal as it was). I just don't think I'd be able to last long without being able to snark on people.


----------



## xiath (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to be a forum moderator because I like to help people out and help maintain order when I can.  I am a nice person, I do not lose my temper, I am a fair person, and I believe that rules are meant to be followed, not matter who you are.  I strive to follow the rules, but I will be honest, I am sure I have violated a rule once or twice before, I am only human, but I never purposefully disobey rules.  I now realize that I have posted a picture(s) that are above 400x400 pixels, and I am sorry.  But I have never in my life been malicious towards forum members.

  I would like to moderate the â€œoff topicâ€ and the â€œforum gamesâ€ primarily, but I can be flexible to what is needed the most.

  Unfortunately, I have not contributed a whole lot to the community, but I want to start now that I am comfortable with the community.  On another forum, though, I used to play a â€œcitizen modâ€ by flagging posts that where against the rules.


  Please Note: due to life circumstances, my usual time on the forums is from 9:00 P.M. (currently for me) Mountain Time, to around 12:00A.M ~ 2:00 A.M. Mountain Time., with the exception if I had to work that day , which is not set in stone, in which case I get home at ~ 11:00 P.M. 

  Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Dragoneer,
after reconsidering the pros and cons I'd like to sign up in the list of potential forum moderators.
I would be a good mod since I care about the people around me, and if they have problems, I will be there. Additionally I believe that a few simple and reasonable rules are always good. If somebody is unsure about how to behave properly he can refer to them as a guide line, which will cut down chances for the forum to go off in harassment.
Come to think about my support for the forum: I helped several users with their issues, which were usually about relationships or had a technical background. While I cannot give an example for the first group (I usually solved them via PM) I'd suggest you have a look at the â€žpost your desktopâ€œ thread where I posted several times, commenting desktops or giving some advice for people showing interest.
When it comes down to the threads I'd like to moderate my list would be short since I have to keep the work at a reasonable level. Apparent from the â€žgames forumâ€œ I could moderate the â€žoff-topicâ€œ and â€žviolations/harassment threadâ€œ to keep the admins up to date if TOS violations or harassment occured. With many admins/mods living in the US there is a time gap in the monitoring, which I could partially fill since Germany is seven hours ahead of the US, making the time window for unsolved problems much smaller.

__________________________________

For the log: 250 words in this application (not including this line), 1 reference, 3 forums I could moderate.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

i might as well put this out.

hello, Dragoneer.

there are probably no real reasons why i should be a moderator, i am just a little tired of all the spam, and abuse on the forums. all i can say is that i would do my best and try my hardest to help the site stay in order. i am online throughout the day, and for a couple hours after dark as well. so i guess that i could see some things that others would not be online to see/stop. i report everything i see that breaks the TOS or rules, and i try to keep the majority of my posts qualitative and not random post count boosting rubbish (although i do do that sometimes ^^;


as for the references of how i have helped the community; i provide help to those i can help, and i have tried my hardest with numerous others that i could not help. i have reported numerous images/avatars that break the rules, and i have reported spambots (basically all i have done is report things that break the rules or the TOS.) (sorry, no links right now, i cant find them). and i must warn you now, i cant code anything or perform anything technical.


i can moderate any forums that need a moderator. 
although most specifically: 

off topic.
forum games.
site harassment/violations.

thanks for looking and have a good day.

(ps, i did this because it was a writing "itch" that i needed to scratch, please do not pick me.)


----------



## Surgat (Nov 23, 2008)

*Ooh, pick me! Pick me!*

I think I'd be a good pick because I'd actually read the AUP/TOS, try to come up with a reasonable interpretation of it, and try to apply it consistently and impartially. 

You can count on me to interpret the AUP/TOS reasonably, because I've been on the receiving end of somewhat loose readings of it before, and because it would serve the same purposes as consistently applying it: reasonable people could predict what results in punishment and take avoidance measures. You can count on me to be impartial, because I recognize that it is a requirement for fair decision-making, and I don't normally interact much with a lot of posters and thus do not have grudges or favorites, so there would be few conflicts of interest. I think these conditions are necessary to allow for good discussion and not to drive off higher quality users.  

Other than that, I regularly check the forums, and I am able to take criticism/dissent without getting pissed.   


As to which forms I'd like to mod, in order of preference they are: Rants and Raves, Off Topic, or maybe either The Tube or Three Frags Left. The Den or Harassment/Site Violations would be fine too.  


For my contributions to the community, I've created and moderate wtf_fa, which allows users to complain, voice repulsion, rant about, or make fun of things without being rude to people on-site. In addition to relieving moderator workload some, sometimes it's funny, and users point out AUP/TOS violations too.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 23, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Interested in joining the Fur Affinity team? We are currently looking for forum moderators!
> 
> *To apply:*
> 
> ...



--- Start Application ---

I feel that I would be a worthwhile addition to the team here at FAF as I have had many a past experience at moderating forums on various software (PhpBB, MyBB and Vbulletin), I'm very open and social, always looking to make new friends. I had always until recently after a warning attempted to help stuck users in the Support section.
I have a balanced view of debates so I can be in possession of *ALL* the facts before any judgement is made, I am extremely fond of this forum and have grown to be  frequent user here since i joined.If I feel a situation is out of my league I would refer it to the next higher level of staff.

Forum Moderation: Bits and Bytes, Support (Open) and Conventioneering, as I have built a  knowledge in each section and am willing to help.

How have I helped? -  I have been with FAF for little shy of a year and have tried to help fellow furs whenever I can, also I try to keep people happy as I have a tendency to be a cheerful person, I have in the past helped in the Bits and Bytes forum and in the support forum to help anyone who has struck a problem with the site that i may or may not have already encountered.

Last but not least, I can be online whenever if needed and am always willing to lend a hand

--- End Application ---

If I do not meet the criteria then I shall work to improve and maybe soon I will meet the high standards.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Nov 23, 2008)

I am personally interested in becoming a moderator for the Fur Affinity forums for several reasons. I have enough experience as a moderator (both global and regular), new member advisor and an administrator on several sites on the web. As a staff member of FA, I can make sure that everyone on it has a good time, that the boards I would be moderating run smoothly, help answer questions for anyone who doesn't understand about anything on the forums or on the site and that I could keep an eye out for anybody suspicious of causing trouble (like random people posting links to inappropriate sites or making spam threads/posts). I want to be a part of the FA staff because I believe I have what it takes to mediate the site well for all members so that they all can try to understand the rules and have a really good time because of that. Iâ€™m courteous, polite and quite tolerant in dealing with problems that occur with other members. I have also helped many people online outside the site in the past by giving some good and helpful advice; in fact, someone I know online once told me in a personal chat that I could be like a peer mediator after helping her out with a personal problem of hers. Everyone on Fur Affinity makes a difference, no matter how big or how small, and I believe I can make that difference if Iâ€™m selected to join the FA staff.

As to what boards I would like to moderate, they are the Introductions, Den, Off-Topic, Harassment/Site Violations and The Tube.

Often times in my introduction posts to new members, I mention that Iâ€™m available to help answer any questions on getting around to the forums or the main site, and also helping them become more familiar with the furry fandom itself (if theyâ€™ve only been a part of the fandom for a short time). In the past, I have received questions about glitch problems from members such as ZenryuDoC, layown and RandomLizzie and helping them resolve those problems.  Key Key and foxhunter have come to me in the past for questions about the fandom itself, and I helped give them my personal thoughts about it.  With my warm, positive and open attitude, Iâ€™ve made many acquaintances with other furs on the site, and I hope I can do the same for the other fur members on the forums. If thereâ€™s ever a need for a helping hand (or paw), Iâ€™ll be there.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2008)

Answer number one.
I would love to become a Fur Affinity moderator because I've found friends and meaning through this fandom, specifically through the boards. I enjoy helping people, especially those new to the forums. Because of my short time here, I know I may seem like an unlikely choice, but I feel like I can handle the responsibilities. I also check every single thread for spambots to report. Because no one like spambots.

I'd like to moderate:
Forum Games
Rants and Raves
The Art Shack

as well as whatever else would be needed.

Answer three.
I welcomed several new people, showed concern for those going through hard times, and lightly debated in the Rants and Raves forum.
I've also contributed to the best of my ability to the Art Shack.

In closing, I'll still be funny.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

I am interested in becoming a forum moderator. I am very sociable here on the forums, and am willing to lend a helping hand to those who need it, being about the actual forum, trouble with drawing, or help with life in general. I try to remain neutral in most heated arguments, and I do not get pulled in by drama/let my emotions get in where they aren't needed, and I am very analytical. As well, I work as a lifeguard, which is a lot like being a moderator, having to keep things running smoothly and safely. As well, I notice that there is a period of time when there are no moderators active when I am on, and I believe having a moderator on the U.S. West coast will help with keeping the forums running smoothly 24/7. I am on here everyday, especially during the said moderator downtime (usually begins around 11:00 p.m. PST). I would like to work in the Forum Games and/or Art Shack, though I can work on any forum and if needed, can look after more than one while I am online.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 24, 2008)

As an individual who has effectively moderated a guild with at least 1000 members that has been around for at least 3 years (off site on GaiaOnline and you can contact me for more info) I feel that at least I do have some experience already moderating. That experience combined with a willingness to help certain forums become better is what would make me a worthwhile addition to the team. I can be very fair, and willing to listen to many sides, so I feel I can help deal with problems as objectively as possible while remaining neutral. I also know how to take personal preferences and opinions and put them aside when dealing with moderating.


 As for the forums I would be interested in moderating, they include the Suit and Suiters, Rants and Raves, and the Den.


 As for ways in which I have contributed already to Fur Affinity Forums, I have brought to the site my love and passion for discussing things with others in an intelligent and civil manner. Also I have helped people with questions about costumes in the best way I can, as per my knowledge.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Make me a moderator and I will rule these forums with an iron fist.

Forum games? GONE

Pointless threads? GONE

Religion threads? GONE

Idiotic posters? GONE

Girly bwahs? GONE

Vote Mr. Awesome for '08.



Arshes Nei said:


> 1. We're asking for the essay not words of support from other members.
> 2. Do not spam this forum with other stuff



Make me moderator and I'll take care of all of that.

In real time.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 24, 2008)

While I have only been on this forum for a little while, I feel I should offer my services.

I've had experience as being a moderator on seven different forums, most of them as a content and roleplaying moderator. I'm always happy to lend an ear to someone's complaints or comments, will respond to-the-point, and am always eager to help. If corrected or advised by a member of the moderating team, I will respect their wishes. Working as a moderator is just my way of showing how much I truly care for a community, and being chosen here would be an honor.

Seeing as I've not had much time on here, the most on-site "proof" of me going out of my way to help someone is in Shenzi's "Yes, Another Life Rant". However, I'm always open to be just a friendly ear, and that includes to when the rules cry "mercy!" to trolls.

I understand there are many other more contributing members applying for these positions, and I will support whoever receives these honored positions. Even if I am not chosen, I would like to say that I am willing to help out however I can in the future, and that my offer still stands.

I would like to mod, if chosen, The Den, Off-Topic, Three Frags Left, Rants and Raves, The Writer's Bloc, and/or Tutorials and Critiques.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2008)

1. We're asking for the essay not words of support from other members.
2. Do not spam this forum with other stuff


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I've been here for about four months and I really like the site. I'm here a lot and would love to give my help to the administration of this site. I always try to help people on the site whether it be showing them to a specific thread or just to make them feel better about themselves. I never take sides and always hear what others have to say, every opinion should be acknowledged. I think I'd do a good job and it would be something that I would greatly enjoy. I know that it takes responsibility to fill a position such as this one and I've always been a mature person for my age. I'm always here to answer the questions of users when they need assistants, and if I can help in anyway possible I do. I thank you for giving your time to read this and giving me this opportunity to fill this position. Below is the list of forums that I'd be interested in moderating.

1. The forum games forums.
2. The den.
3. off topic.
4. rants and raves.
5. three frags left.
6. any other forum where assistance is needed.

Again thank you for your time and if I'm chosen I will do my best to help anyway I'm needed. 

Pheonix


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

To whom it may concern, 

I believe that I would fit the role of Moderator. I believe this as I am not emotional by nature, and look upon the world in a logical and rational matter. I do not let emotion cloud my judgment on matters when rules are in place; and I am not afraid to ask any questions necessary to fully understand the reason behind a transgression. This also means I would gladly ask questions, without fear or repercussion, of my superiors if there was an instance in which I was not certain of the correct ruling, or specific nature of a rule. In the instance where a rule is broken I am sure that there are guidelines in place in regards to how long a punishment is to be, and I shall follow such mandate to the best of my ability as I see no reason to deviate from it. I will however question any actions of my fellow Staff Members, or Superiors if I see a reason. I do not plan to be a sheepdog blindly guiding the sheep, but a sheep herder, who knows what needs to be done, and understands the reasons behind it. In truth I feel my greatest asset to you would be my ability to analyze what is going on around me and calmly, and rationally come to a conclusion in what I think is right, or accept what I am told is right, given proper backing for either stance.

  Thank-you,

That is my 250 Words (no more, no less ) here are a list of forums I would be interested in moderating:
Site Status, Site Discussion, The Den, Suits and Suiters, the Paper Mill, and Off Topic

EDIT: Oh, and as for number three, I really have no references as I am still quite new to the forums, and other than some controversial topics that have lead to some interesting discussions my only real goal (as evident by my involvement in teh Site Discussion forum) is to help further the development of this site. In ways seen before, and things I am currently working to accomplish.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

I think I should be a forum moderator, since 80% of the userbase hates me I fit the requirement for the job. No needing to get broke in or anything!


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Greetings,

  Iâ€™d like to throw my name into the hat to become a moderator of the FA forums. I used to moderate a couple of Yahoo groups so I have experience in the field. Iâ€™m also very flexible and can be placed in whatever group Iâ€™m needed in as far as moderation goes, although Iâ€™d specifically be interested in:

  -The harassment forum because Iâ€™m used to dealing with people arguing and harassment (I used to run a raiding guild in World of Warcraft so I had to fix peopleâ€™s problems). 
  -Site Discussion because itâ€™s an interesting (to say the least) forum.
  -Link of the Day, sounds like fun.

  My schedule is fairly flexible, I only take a couple trips out of town a year and I spend most of my free time at my computer (does that make me a nerd?) I respond well when told to do something and I can bury my personal views on things to give an unbiased judgment on situations. Iâ€™ve been a member of FA for awhile now, but unfortunately the only way Iâ€™ve really helped the community is through supporting artists via commissions, comments and favorites. Iâ€™ve always been willing to help out anyone who asks me for it so long as itâ€™s within my ability. 

  If Iâ€™m chosen, I feel I can bring a level-headed approach with me to moderating the FA forums and I would love to be able to contribute in such a way.

  Thanks for reading my application. 

  ~TheGoodShepherd

  [FONT=&quot](Side note: is there a date when youâ€™ll be ending the application process? Thank you.)[/FONT]


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 27, 2008)

> 1. In 250 words or less, state why you feel that you would be a worthwhile addition to the team. We will do a word count on your posts to see if you actually read the rules. It's a test!



I'm pretty badass. Just ask anyone. I got my head screwed on pretty well and I tend to think my time spent here as a modhat would be memorable in the good way. Serving as Judge, Jury, and Executioner sounds like fun to me, and it'll allow me to do what I've always wanted to do to assholes:

*ban them*

I even have like a special hurt-bringer to use for the occasion, too. It's a huge boomerang with a handle on one end and a hammer head on the other and a chainsaw blade along the leading edge of the hammer end and a homing device that's locks onto assholery.

I call it the B&erang.

Also I'll consider engaging in sexual acts with you, Dragoneer. No shit. Just as long as they aren't too degrading.




> 2. List the forums that you feel that you would be interested in moderating (up to 6, and this includes the "Forum Games" forums).



Rants & Raves sounds good to me and Off Topic, too. I'm too cool for 3 fags left, though, and Forum Gaems is kinda iffy right now. I'll see how it comes along and if it starts to fail or not.




> 3. Give references to how you have helped benefit the community. What have you done to improve things for others? How have you helped?



I've given people pretty sound advice, I think. When I haven't been the diplomat / mediator in a situation, I've contributed to it by injecting lawls into it or telling bitches straight up that they're done been acting up and making a scene and that they shouldn't. Also I've tried to make people see things my way and such.

Also I got issues IRL and want to compensate for that by being a dick to assholes fucking with me and pussies on the internet.



Please advise post haste your consideration of including me in your team as I do believe that I would be a highly prized and valuable asset in your partnerships for more productive super happy awesome team plzkthx


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you still open for applications?

PART 1:
	I am confident that I can make a good addition to the team as a forum moderator. I am fairly active, I have had some experience in modship before at smaller forums, and have been part of several sites where the overall atmosphere was considered more â€œmatureâ€ due in part to the mods taking their jobs seriously. If a spammy or drama-baiting topic comes up, I will not hesitate to close it. If thereâ€™s flaming or senseless bickering going on, I will step in and tell all parties involved to stop, and close the topic if they refuse to do so. I realize not everyone will be happy with the decisions I make sometimes, but I am not afraid of people thinking badly of me for doing my job.

	Of course, I can tell the difference between drama and simple fun. As annoying as I found some of the fads that have gone on here, I will not do anything to harmless ones that pop up. However, if any fads start to cause issues (such as intentionally de-railing unrelated topics to support a fad), I will ask everyone to take it down a notch. Likewise, I enjoy a healthy debate and will not stop any intelligent discussions that go on, but I will make sure to keep the discussion from getting too heated.

In conclusion, I feel that I could help the forums maintain some better order without getting in the way of the fun.

PART 2:
I mostly frequent the Off-Topic, Three Frags Left, and Rants & Raves forum, so those would probably be the easiest for me to keep an eye on. I can also cover the Site Discussion if so needed, since I know a lot of flame wars and drama-bait topics can go on there.

PART 3:
For the most part, I have debated. When I debate, I do my best to take a step back and look at the whole picture, allowing me to play devil's advocate whenever a discussion is too one-sided, understand the point of view of both sides of a discussion (and if I still don't understand I'm not afraid to ask), as well as to keep a relatively level head when it comes to deciding what kinds of things are reasonable and what are not.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

I think i'd make a good moderator. If I had the power to ban smart asses who think they can come in and harass the Hell out of people and don't know when to shut up, i'd sure use it, no question. I would probably make a few exceptions to this to be seen as fair (Nobody would agree with me banning certain people). I might even take the time to write back to some of the people who are complaining about this (among other problems). I had a witty remark to add to this, but I deleted it to seem more professional.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 27, 2008)

Fur Affinity Team,

I'm tossing in this application to join the Fur Affinity Forum moderation team because you need people and I have experience and time to assist.

I've been a administrator or moderator for several sites, both forum boards and main sites alike; my experience in those as well my cool headed nature when dealing with moderation responsibilities allow me to abide by the rules, and never my own mind. Though I may come off on these boards as such, when representing the forum and enforcing the rules I take an entirely different attitude.

I would be willing to moderate any board you needed but would prefer: Off Topic, Forum Games,  Three Frags left, or Bits and Bytes; they are the boards I would be at most. But if my services would be needed elsewhere I would be happy to keep a window open on that board as well to monitor and respond to reports.

Because of my nature on this account, I may come off sometimes as not entirely following the rules. But in a position where my actions directly represent somebody else I'm a different person, and as such I would be willing to have a separate account; nobody would know it was me and that account would only represent FAF, my actions with â€œNewfDraggieâ€ on this site or others would not reflect Fur Affinty.

I will be respectful of the staff and all members, enforce the rules, and assist where necessary or requested.

Sincerely,
NewfDraggie


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

As I said before, I know I would have to be careful with the people I ban (even if I don't actually have that ability) because:

1. Some of these people actually make an effort to stay on topic in threads sometimes.

2. Some people would be very upset with certain people being banned. Don't make me name an instance of this.

3. I would obviously have several people still above me (Allmighty Admin for one).

But seriously, I would only ban people with STRONG provocation (as well as approval from said superiors).

PS: I'M VERY SERIOUS. I can tell the difference from someone who's just out for lulz, and someone who crosses the line. I may break the rules at times, but I at least try to contribute to threads...


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 28, 2008)

To be honest, I haven't had too much applicable moderation experience, but I may be able to help some. I don't think I'd be able to do full-time moderizing (I'm unsure as to what you'd expect on that), but I'm usually just a hoot, chain, and collar away. I've been a Faffian for ~2 years, so I've seen the bad and the worse without incurring any infractions, or being too terrible. I can definitely look back and pin-point times when I took myself too seriously, or went over the top, but I'm always a work in progress and have loosened up a good bit. Of the positive impacts I may have had here, I think I generally have a good attitude with others here, and I set up those two wonderfully delicious â€œIron Chefâ€ competitions here on the forums. I'm not looking to baninate or lay down the law. Keeping this placing functioning may be enjoyable, methinks. As far as what I'd be up for, I'm not looking for anything too heavy, but just to get my feet wet, I'd say The Blue Note, Intros, Three Frags Left, Bits and Bytes, and maybe even The Tube. Off-topic and R&R are intimidating, hahaha. If that's useful at all, then awesome. This could always change if I do prove useful and wasn't overwhelmed, heh.

edit: After glancing around, I see those forums I have listed are so inactive, compared to everything else. I guess I could leave the forums as more "negotiable" than anything too specific, heh. Aaaaaand this edit puts me over 250 words. >_>'


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2008)

Will be reviewing the submissions in a few days then making my suggestions to staff for approval.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, I didn't see much about age restriction(Age 16), so I might as well try out. Also, I was kinda confused about Rule 1, whether it meant for that part or the whole post.

Part 1
I'm actually more of motivator and point-maker, I like to settle arguments in a quick and orderly fashion. I'm(20) also a resourceful reference finder if I'm not to familiar with the subject, either from the argument or a document(40) of some sort. 
I like to help others benefit either by suggesting ideas or notifying them they they are doing(60) something they shouldn't do. I also correct them if they are wrong and explain why they are wrong. I also(80) started making tutorials recently on some issues I saw in parts of the site.
Passing the "benefit of the doubt"(100) is normally common for me depending on the person. I am more merciful to a mature acting person. I use(120) the person's background experiences as well as previous notifications, if any, to help decide on how to proceed. 
I normally(140) like being more broad than specific about things. That's why I didn't quite relate these characteristics to a moderator's point(160)-of-view. I only do so to better understand situations. I never go around with a closed mind unless the(180) situation is right there to be seen.(187-190)

Part 2
For the most part, I'm normally active on the "Off-Topic" Forum. Considering there is constantly conversations there, it's normally a good place I like to speak at and I'm more familiar with the situations that pop up there.
Other than that I can't say much for. I'm normally open for anything as long as the "18 or over" rule doesn't pose a problem.

Part 3
Please note that I did this upon interest from another user(Source). I found it good for the experience would give so when I saw this I thought, why not try?
Supporting critique-
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1748745/ - Name of art is exaggerated, commented about how he said he didn't do well on the background

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1750031/ - She pretty much had it covered, basically suggested a lot of ideas for improvement
Forum-
ForumA - ForumB - Though harsh, I was trying to get Hackfox to stop arguing over his report. In doing so, he got a bigger penalty(according to Yak's post). He also made another post which I told him he needed to stop. This is what moved me to making the first tutorial, Lessons on reporting.

ForumC - This was basically the motive for my second tutorial. Though, I wasn't sure at first, after I made the tutorial I told the user that the thread is to demote another user and violates use of the forums. Leaving a small note that there is really nothing else to do but get over it.
Though, I was a little harsh in saying so, but that's basically all there is to say.

Notes on references: The tutorials were attacked in a troll-ish manner. I'm not really surprised since I have been in conflict with this person before.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Awwww. In way too late. Since I'm ferociously bored, throwing in my two cents anyway. Couldn't hurt.


Iâ€™m a comparatively â€œnewâ€ addition to the forums, yet this community has already become a distinctive facet of my day-to-day life.  I do have some moderation experience, and Iâ€™m used to playing the part of an impartial referee in other communities.  Iâ€™m also a university student that lives alone and has reliable internet access, and my only job is that of a freelance artist, so I have sound internet access and I make my own schedule, and as such am available around the clock.  Contrary to popular belief, Iâ€™m also capable of maturity when I feel the need, and I consider myself largely immune to the habit â€œplaying favorites,â€ and am incapable of holding a grudge.  And if I say so myself, I donâ€™t think anyone particularly _dis_likes me, since I do _try_ to avoid being rude or confrontrational. 

Iâ€™d only be interested in moderating a â€œForum Gamesâ€ forum, because I believe thatâ€™s the only subject Iâ€™m qualified to work with.  Iâ€™m quite a fan of forum games while still being a crotchety stick in the mud, so Iâ€™m of the opinion that I could handle the responsibility in a manner that would be both effective and minimize the amount of offense taken by any rule-breakers.

As for helping the community, I admit I havenâ€™t been much help recently.  While I tried to play a role of peacemaker in conflicts in my early days, Iâ€™ve since become a bit jaded, and would be most interested in rectifying that.


Word count: 248.  Hell to the yeah.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone by the way who couldn't follow what I said about applications only after I posted can forget being a moderator. Disqualified.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Dec 5, 2008)

There's no issue with the post deletion, we're aware of it. This thread will be closed tomorrow and reviewed.

PLEASE, applications only. Discuss in another thread. This is to streamline the process of wading through the applications.


----------

